# Random Convention in Phoenix Arizona



## Rayston (Sep 6, 2009)

Gaming Convention

randomcon.org

We are proud to bring the Arizona public 'mainstream' games as well as 'indie' games.

We are striving to provide you with a fun and friendly gaming environment for everyone involved.

There will be all sorts of games, RPG's, Card Games, Board Games, Video Games etc. etc. etc.

July 9th-11th 2010

http://randomcon.org/
RandomCon (RandomCon RandomCon) | MySpace
RandomCon | Facebook


----------

